# Missing Link Professional Strength vs. Nupro?



## Mia's Mum (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi!
Hoping I can get more great info (found wonderful shampoo thru this site). I need to decide on a supplement, soon. I've used Missing Link in the past but always wondered if there was something better. I've recently been looking at Nupro. Any input on one or the other, or one vs the other would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------

